# Uninstall Windows 8 ?



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Is it possible to uninstall Windows 8 on a new PC please?

Thanks

mygoose


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The question is too wide to answer with any real level of guidance.
1. WHY do you so wish to do

2. Is it pre-installed on a new OEM bought computer, as I presume it is not on the 
Compaq Presario 1879UK
Windows XP SP3

3. What are you installing in its place and what is the install medium - eg DVD USB etc

4. Which Windows 8 is it

5. Which is the Windows you intend to replace it with

6. If you know the answer is the computer with Windows 8 a UEFI Unified Extensible Firmware Interface or the traditional BIOS - if it is a new OEM with 8 preinstalled it will be UEFI


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

It is a new PC with Windows 8 pre-installed. In short time I have not been able to find out which version of Windows 8.

I want to install Windows 7 Professional so I can run XP mode.

Thanks for help.

mygoose


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The short and honest answer is that I have no idea if XP Mode can be run on 8 it certainly cannot, as you know, as it was on 7
There are suggestions it can be done by running it in a Virtual machine
However I would most certainly not like to suggest that you try that
If you wish to - that of course is up to you - but I would not even be so bold as to offer advice on that point.

Please do not think I am being unhelpful in any way with that reply. It is simply that I have no experience of it on 8

Now to the actual question.

There are a number of considerations. I have tried to place them in order of importance

1. If this goes wrong you will get no help whatsoever from the OEM eg Dell HP Toshiba etc - at least not meaningful free help under any warrantry
I doubt if you wil get any from the supplier - if not purchased direct

2. You must before you even contemplate it ensure you have the means to reinstall 8 in the form you wish - in case it goes wrong.
That maybe the installation disc
A full system image
but NOT the recovery partition on the Hard drive as that will be wiped - formatted

3. If it is NOT 64 bit Windows it cannot be installed in UEFI system as that uses what is known as GPT partitioning and 32 bit Windows 7 cannot boot from a GPT partitioned drive. Therefore it has to be installed in what is known as legacy mode - the old traditional BIOS
The image cannot then be reinstalled to that drive if you get that far, as the drive must be formatted GPT 
and the UEFI must be reconfigured before that can occur and windows 8 can be reinstalled.

4. If it is 64 bit windows 7 then you have the problem of getting a boot from the DVD as the Secure boot in 8 will not allow that
YOU should have an entry, after you have disabled secure boot which will allow the boot from the DVD
HOWEVER that depends on what the DVD is

5. YOU MUST CHECK before you proceed that WIndows 7 drivers are available for that computer
Some OEMS have stated that they will not be providing 7 drivers for Windows 8 computers on which it is sold pre installed

That should have given you enough information to consider carefully your position.

It is TOO LATE NOW for you but if you do not mind - for anyone reading the post who may be thinking of buying a new computer with Windows 8
UNLESS you are convinced 8 is what you want
BUY with 7 while they are still available
The upgrade to 8 is if you buy with 7 pre installed ONLY £14.99 from Microsoft
YOU MUST download it before February but you DO NOT have to install it then and the upgrade to 8 is cheaper than buying 7 and EASIER than trying to replace 8 with 7.

Finally there are many other considerations for YOU - mygoose - but when you tell me which way you decide I can advise you further.


There is one more point - before I sign off
YOU can install either 32 or 64 bit in legacy mode
All should go OK.
Drivers of course and the lack of help if it goes pear shaped are still a major consideration


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for taking so much trouble with such a comprehensive reply.

I am sorry to say that this is all beyond me.

I want Windows 7 Professional so that I can run XP mode. I do not want Windows 8.

You say buy with Windows 7 while they are still available.

Where are they available please?

I want an HP tower. HP are selling direct only Windows 8 and all the major suppliers are also selling only Windows 8.

It would be a great help if you know where they are still being sold with 7.

Thanks again for help.

mygoose


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

mygoose:

There are numerous refurbished desktops and laptops that you can browse through and choose from that come with Windows 7 or Windows XP installed.

These are the 2 sites that I use to purchase refurbished computers:

http://www.newegg.com/

http://www.overstock.com/

-----------------------------------------------------------------

HP is still selling a small number of desktop models that come with Windows 7 Home Premium or Professional.

http://www.shopping.hp.com/en_US/home-office/-/products/Desktops/Desktops

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

flavallee said:


> mygoose:
> 
> There are numerous refurbished desktops and laptops that you can browse through and choose from that come with Windows 7 or Windows XP installed.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your reply but you and your suppliers appear to be in the US whereas Macboatmaster and I are both in the UK.

If Macboatmaster will please let me know what's in mind that will be fine.

mygoose


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

mygoose
Thanks for that


> Thank you for taking so much trouble with such a comprehensive reply


that is nice of you

You would perhaps be surprised to know that a few posters do not even bother to reply, let alone express their thanks

Before I see if I can find what you want - what part of the explanation is puzzling you

By that I mean you perhaps know what I am getting at when I say you must ensure you can reinstall 8 if the attempt to install 7 fails and I am sure you can check to see if drivers for 7 are available

What is the make and full model of the computer you have with 8 on and which install disc do you have for 7


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I wasn't aware they don't deliver in the U.K..

I'll leave you with Mac.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> mygoose
> Thanks for that
> 
> that is nice of you
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

I think I am perhaps getting you at cross purposes here.

You say buy with Windows 7 while they are still available and I was asking where are they available please?

I want an HP tower. HP are selling direct only Windows 8 and all the major suppliers are also selling only Windows 8.

It would be a great help if you know where they are still being sold with 7.

Thanks again for help.

mygoose


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.misco.co.uk/Cat/7966/Desktops

IF you were to buy that HP with windows 7 you would be eligible for a windows 8 pro download at £14.99
in case you wanted it in the future
http://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-GB

but you have to buy it and register before 31 Jan 2013


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you click the *Desktops* link, then click the *Everyday Computing/High Performance/Ready-to-ship* link, you'll see a select few models that come with Windows 7 that you can choose from.

Again, I'll leave you with Mac.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

mygoose
My link on post 11 takes you straight to desktops there are four or five HP`s with 7

That is MISCO I have dealt with them for some years, they are very good on service. Not the cheapest, but certainly cheaper than some.
I will try and find you another

Here you are - quite a choice
http://www.ebuyer.com/search?a05471=Windows+7+Professional&brand=HP&cat=191

http://www.ebuyer.com/search?a05471=Windows+7+Home+64bit&44=Home&cat=191

I have also dealt with EBuyer - I have never had problems, some people have reported delivery delays etc, but they have always served me well


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks again MacBoatmaster for all of your efforts with this. I will have a look.

The reason why I want to have Windows 7 Professional to run XP Mode (and not Windows 8) is because I am still a firm follower of Outlook Express which I understand seems quite trivial to some.

Thanks again for help.

mygoose


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Very many thanks Macboatmaster.

Please may I have the benefit of your advice regarding Outlook Express v Windows 8.

Is Windows 8 good enough for me to give up my love affair with Outlook Express and XP and go forward with Windows 8 or would it be "better" for me to search for a Windows 7 machine and use XP mode.

From what you say accepting the Windows 8 machine and trying to get it modified back to Windows 7 is not a satisfactory option.

In anwer to your earlier question the version of Windows 8 is 64 bit.

Thanks for help.

mygoose


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not the one to advice you on that as I have never used outlook express
It was not of course as you say on 7
Windows Live Mail and Windows Mail has replaced it.

As to 8 - people are having problems but then people did with windows 7
It is IMHO mainly the end user getting to grips with it.
I think only you can decide - if it is good enough to forsake OE

Please do not let me put you off the decision
You should refer back to my previous post for further details and this may also help

1. Microsoft have dictated that all computers, sold with 8 pre installed as the operating system AND bearing the Microsoft certified for Windows 8 - label (this is the OEM computer such as Acer HP Dell etc) and with UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface) must have secure boot enabled. This has implications for the install of 7 and indeed UEFI and the attendant GPT have an effect on what the computer can use as a bootable medium - even without considering the 7 issue. 
UEFI cannot boot from NTFS it must boot from FAT32.

2. Whilst the installation of 7 on those computers is quite achievable it is NOT easy. For instance the disk is formatted to what is known as GPT - GUID Partition Table and not to MBR as it was in the traditional BIOS . UEFI is the replacement for the BIOS that we all are so familiar with.

3. 32 Windows will not install to a UEFI firmware it can read from GPT but cannot boot from it. So if you are thinking of installing 32 bit Windows 7 - you must install in what is known as legacy mode - basically that configures UEFI to run as BIOS. There is another mode on most UEFI - known as CSM and that can be set to various configurations.

4. If it is 64 bit Windows 7 it will install in UEFI on a GPT partition formatted drive.

5. WHILST they are still available and unless you KNOW that you are certainly going to be happy and settled with 8, the far better solution is to buy your new computer with 7 pre installed
Although time is limited - you are if you buy NOW entitled to a download of Windows 8 upgrade at just £14.99.
AND you can have made the purchase of the computer with 7 pre installed anytime between 
*2 June 2012 and 31 January 2013*, If you meet those conditions, you can purchase a download of Windows 8 Pro at a special promotional price that varies by region.
It does not have to be installed now.
It can be saved for when you have the benefit of reading more opinions about 8 and then installed if you are able tio decide it is what you want.
http://www.windowsup...offer.com/en-GB

6. The upgrade to 8 is FAR easier and smoother than the install of 7 on a computer that has 8 pre installed when sold.

7. IF YOU have bought with 8 installed and it is 8 professional then you do NOT have to buy 7 to change
YOU are at this time entitled to use a previously actiivated licence for 7 and then as of course it will not validate on the product key you contact Microsoft and they will issue you with a ONE TIME activation code
This procedure is not really aimed at the private end user, but is legally available to you.
There are a number of conditions and of course you must first find an installation DVD for 8.
http://www.microsoft...bid=gjqourJOwOc

8. There are many more considerations to installing 7 on a computer you have bought with 8 pre-installed
A. Check before you even consider it that drivers are available for that computer for 7.
Some OEM`s have stated that they will not be making 7 drivers available for computers sold with 8 pre-installed

B. Ensure you have the means to fully recover back to 8 - not of course merely the recovery partition on the hard drive - that will not be available after you install 7,.

C. A safer but not always practical solution is to purchase a new drive and install 7 on that.
Then if it goes haywire - you can reinstall the original drive.

D. Be aware that if the install of 7 does not work out and you have attempted installing to the original drive the support from the supplier or OEM will be very SLIGHT in assisting your recovery to 8.
Indeed some OEMs have issued warnings that if you do install another operating system - and then require support for a problem, they may insist on the install of 8 before that support is offered, under the terms of support when the computer was sold.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you once again for taking so much trouble with your reply but I am sorry that as before it is all beyond me.

My choices remain to be supplied with the Windows 8 64 bit machine and go forward with Windows 8 or for me to search for a Windows 7 machine and use XP mode.

The processes you describe (thank you) are beyond me and I have no experience of Windows 7 or Windows 8.

I simply do not know what to do.

mygoose


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I appreciate some of the tech details may be so but much of it is simple facts regarding support if you do try and go back to 7, drivers etc .
It was no trouble at all it was a simple copy and paste from another topic I replied to

I am a little confused I thought YOU had already bought the Windows 8 computer.
IF NOT my advice is buy Windows 7 and the upgrade for £14.99
Wait until more opinions are available on 8 and then install or just keep it - at £14.99 it is really not an issue


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks again for your reply.

I had just persuaded myself that I should go for the Windows 8 as it is a new current model and just about all of the Windows 7 I have looked at when checked with HP are obsolete models. I fell into this pitfall with a previous PC when it was not too long before a part was not available.

However, the more I look the more disheartened I become. In all my PCs so far I have had Expansion Card Slots and had a PCI modem Card installed because I still need to use dial up. I read earlier (but cannot find it now) that the Expansion Card Slot facility is not available with either Windows 7 or 8. Do you know if that is the case please?

Thanks

mygoose


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your decision of course
http://www.dabs.com/products/startech-com-usb-fax-modem-v-92-56k-7Y49.html?q=usb%20dial%20up%20modem&src=16


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can't really give you advice on how to proceed, as it is mostly your preferences that matter. Following are just some ideas; no need for you to buy into any of them. 

For dial up you can get a USB connected external dial up modem (examples).

If you figure your life expectancy at only two or three years find a couple used or refurbished machines with XP already installed.

If you figure your life expectancy to outlive Windows 8 and the next couple Windows releases you may as well "man up" (or "woman up") and suffer the pain of learning the latest operating system and a different email client.

Since you like Outlook Express so much maybe you'll like Microsoft's current offerings. The Modern UI part of Windows 8 includes a Mail App; Windows Live Mail is available for any Windows version; you could buy Outlook (or an Office package that includes Outlook).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed
as I said


> I am not the one to advice you on that as I have never used outlook express
> It was not of course as you say on 7
> Windows Live Mail and Windows Mail has replaced it.


I have never used it but - windows mail etc
and now my good colleague TerryNet - has clarified your options.

and as I posted on my 21 that is certainly the way forward for you with dial up
and that model si according to the spec - good for 8


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks both for replies. 

As mentioned in my last post I have persuaded myself to go for Windows 8 mainly for the newer technology, better machines etc.

Thanks macboatmaster for the info on the little USB fax modem. Have not heard of them before and certainly looks a very useful device.

Thanks TerryNet for reminding me about Outlook. I could never get along with it and no-one could find out why I could receive messages but not send them even after I went on a Microsoft Certified Outlook course. I have Office 2010 Professional so I shall give Outlook another try.

Could someone please tell me their preferred email client these days.

In the meantime I did find a Windows 8 64 bit HP tower with the Expansion Slots I am used to and a Memory Card Reader I need.

Before I make the purchase I would be grateful for any advice on anything I should look for in terms of desirable/undesirable things.

I am very humbled by all the amazing help I am getting on here.

Thanks again
mygoose


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Could someone please tell me the preferred email client these days.


Preferred by whom?  My preference is Thunderbird.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and I think it may be of assistance if you told us which one


> the meantime* I did find a Windows 8 64 bit HP tower* with the Expansion Slots I am used to and a Memory Card Reader I need.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks

It needs to be an HP tower but there are so many of them and so many features, a large number of them I dont understand, it is hard to know what to do.

Before I make the purchase it would be helpful for your advice on any features I should look for or avoid.

A suggestion for an email client instead of Outlook Express/Outlook would be useful.

Thanks for help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With the greatest of desire to advise you further we are I think slightly going round in circles
You post


> In the meantime *I did find a Windows 8 64 bit HP tower* with the Expansion Slots I am used to and a Memory Card Reader I need.


I reply


> and I think it may be of assistance _*if you told us which one*_


and then you say


> *It needs to be an HP tower* but there are so many of them and so many features, a large number of them I don't understand, it is hard to know what to do.


I meant which HP Tower have you found that you think meets your requirements and then I CAN HAVE a LOOK at the spec


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

re-opened at OP request


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

I would still be grateful for advice on any features I should look for or avoid when choosing a new PC. I had decided on the option of Windows 8 64-bit.

Thanks
mygoose


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You should look for features that you want and avoid ones that you will probably never use. A Blu-Ray optical drive is one that comes to mind--probably a must have for some people but would be a needless expense for me.

HDMI ports are pretty common these days, but is it a must-have or a who-cares for you?

How much memory will you need for whatever you do? I think 4 GB is the "new minimum" to buy for 64-bit Windows 7 or 8. If you use virtual machines or do video editing or like to keep a ton of applications open get more.

SSD or hard drive or both and what size(s) is another consideration that depends on the importance to you of cost and speed and capacity.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

TerryNet you are a star! Thank you.

There are so many features, many of them I don't understand, and I've seen a lot about people buying a new PC and then finding they need to do something the PC won't do. This will be a big investment for me and I am trying to cover future possible needs.

I do not expect I would need a Blu-Ray Optical drive. What is an HDMI port please? Thanks for the advice on the memory. SSD drives seem to be very useful. Are they an extra?

I was concerned to read about purchasers of a new PC finding that they could not make their new monitor work with it. How can that be avoided please? There is also the question of watching TV on the PC which I have never tried to do but probably will need to in the future.

Thank you for your help
mygoose


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Monitors used to seem to be simple. Pretty much only one kind of connection and one "monitor" cable and you were set for life. Now, as you alluded, it's much more complicated.

My current monitor has three types of connection--VGA (the "old style"), HDMI, and I think DVI. My TV has two or three times that many. To connect a monitor or TV you will probable use one of those, depending on your computer and monitor/TV.

If the TV has a PC input that's the "old style" monitor connection. I think of DVI as being a digital version of that. Either one will give you video only. If you are using a TV you will then want to figure out what kind of audio connection you want also.

HDMI (High Definition Multimedia Interface) is the most convenient and, I think, considered the best. It's a function of the graphics (display) card and many computers now include it and most also support audio, so there is only one cable. Speaking of HDMI cable, in general the $5 - $10 cables are just as good as the $30 - $50 ones.

So, not simple. You have to look at the inputs on the monitor or TV (they'll be listed in the Specs and in the user guide) and compare to the output(s) on the computer and, if more than one match, decide which is best for you to use.

SSDs are still generally "extras" except in tablets and tablet/netbook hybrids.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks.

When I was reading about the question of watching TV on the PC I thought it was about watching TV on the PC without a TV itself at all? This is something I may like to do in the future.

I have decided on an HP tower because generally they have the two features I do need, Expansion Slots and a Memory Card Reader, but there are so many HP towers and so many features, many I dont understand, it is hard to know what to do between them all.

I have not yet decided on a monitor but am attracted to the Samsungs.

Thank you again for your help
mygoose


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

mygoose said:


> Thanks.
> 
> When I was reading about the question of watching TV on the PC I thought it was about watching TV on the PC without a TV itself at all?
> 
> ...


Please have you a reply?

Thanks for help
mygoose


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand just what your question is. To some people "watching TV on a PC" means using a tuner to receive broadcast or cable TV; to others it means watching Netflix or some other streaming service over the internet.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> I don't understand just what your question is. To some people "watching TV on a PC" means using a tuner to receive broadcast or cable TV; to others it means watching Netflix or some other streaming service over the internet.


Thanks but I have never heard of tuners, Netflix or streaming services.

It was a simple old fashioned question about, while not having a TV set at all, how to watch TV on the PC monitor.

mygoose


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is just one example of a Tuner that will essentially turn a desktop PC into a TV/DVR combo.

Here is Netflix. It may be US only. Do a web search for something like "TV online" and you should find a bunch of ideas.


----------



## mygoose (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you.

It looks like the tuner then although it does seem rather complicated.

That will work with my Windows 8 64 bit won't it? Are their any simple steps please?

Will it allow me to watch Sky News as that is all I want to do?

Thanks
mygoose


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you buy a tuner, or any other device, make sure it is compatible (has a driver for) your operating system. That example I gave does not say Windows 8, so before buying it you'd need to do more research.

I don't know if you will be able to watch Sky News, or any other particular channel or show. A tuner essentially makes your PC act like a TV. You still need to get TV signals over the air, via cable or via satellite. The latter two cost and the first requires an antenna and being close enough to the broadcasting tower.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Will it allow me to watch Sky News as that is all I want to do?


it seems to me that IF THAT is really all you want to "watch" and if you are happy to read and only watch clips - your very cheap - in fact FREE solution, is to use Sky News from the news channel on Windows Store

You will not however be watching it LIKE you would watch on a TV

See my screenshot


----------

